# Apple iphone 5



## Moogleye (Nov 10, 2014)

This may seem like a stupid question but how do I get my sim in to the phone?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see here
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201337

what sim do you have ?

also see here
http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ipad/ipad-faq/what-is-nano-sim-different-from-micro-sim.html


> All iPhone 5, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5s, iPhone 6, and iPhone 6 Plus models use Nano SIMs, too.


----------

